# Help! Pin Weight 28frls 5th Wheel Question



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I weighed our new Outback Sydney 28Frls 5th wheel and have a question.

Completely loaded with dry tanks (I don't haul full tanks) the 5th wheel weighs 8780lb (that's unloaded weight plus 820lb cargo.)

The pin weight is 1820 or 20.7% of the total weight.

My question is : I have heard that pin weight should be 10 to 15% of the total weight. Do I have a problem with the pin weight being this great a percentage of the total weight? Does the percentage matter with a 5er of this weight?
Tow vehicle is a Chevy Silverado 2500HD diesel crewcab so I'm not worried about the weight on the tow vehicle. but is there any problem with instability, or handling with that great a percentage on the pin.

I can't figure how ( with the cargo location where it is) to shift weight further back.
Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.









weights: Unloaded weight 7960lb loaded 8780lb pin 1820

If I added 50 gal fresh water that would add 415 lbs to total weight but pin weight would still be 19% of total. assuming water weight fell mainly on axles.

Thanks in advance for any ideas or suggestions. Have any of you had a problem with this ratio?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The hitch weight needs to fall between 15% and 25% of the GVWR of the fifth wheel. For a travel trailer the rule of thumb is that the tongue or hitch weight needs to fall between 10 percent and 15 percent of the travel trailerâ€™s GVWR.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> The hitch weight needs to fall between 15% and 25% of the GVWR of the fifth wheel. For a travel trailer the rule of thumb is that the tongue or hitch weight needs to fall between 10 percent and 15 percent of the travel trailerâ€™s GVWR.
> [snapback]50665[/snapback]​


Thanks so 1470lb to 2450 would be the acceptable range with GVRW of 9800 for the 28frls Thanks again.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As Y-Guy says, travel trailer tounge weights are going to be in the range you mentioned. Fiver pin weights will be substantially more.

Your biggesst concern, by my understanding, will be to make sure you are not overloading your gross rear axle weight rating. I would not automatically assume that your TV is up to the task, just because it is a 3/4 ton diesel. These fifth wheels can get mighty heavy. I would guess that it is up to it, but to be sure, you really need to get to a truck scale.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

